# [HOWTO] Quickcam for Notebook

## kabutop

Hello,

N'ayant pas trouvé les informations directement et sur un seul site sur le fonctionnement de cette webcam sous Linux (Gentoo pour nous),  je me permets de faire ce petit howto... Mieux vaux trop d'information que pas assez !

Je me base sur le noyau 2.6. Il vous faut :

 Suport Vidéo4Linux : Device Drivers > Multimedia devices > [M] Video For Linux

 Pour l'utilisation du micro intégré : Sound > Advanced Linux Sound Architecture > USB devices > [M] USB Audio/MIDI driver

C'est tout pour la partie noyau (en partant du principe que votre configuration USB est bonne).

Il faut maintenant installer les derniers drivers spca5xx.

  flagedit media-video/spca5xx -- +~x86

 flagedit media-video/spcaview -- +~x86

 emerge -va media-video/spca5xx media-video/spcaview

Il suffit maintenant de charger le module : modprobe spca5xx

Branchez votre webcam et controllez via un dmesg que tout est ok :

```

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. Logitech QC for Notebooks

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: [spca5xx_probe:8251] Camera type JPEG

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/zc3xx.h: [zc3xx_config:505] Find Sensor PAS202BCB

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:2188] maxw 640 maxh 480 minw 176 minh 144
```

Vous pouvez tester la vidéo via spcaview ou via mplayer : mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0

Et le son ?

Modifiez le fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa :

```

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-es1968

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

#alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

#alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

#alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2

```

Avec ca, pas de problèmes ! La webcam fonctionne parfaitement avec Ekiga ou Wengo.

PS : ce howto vient de mon site mais je trouvais plus interessant de copier/coller son contenu que de laisser juste le lien   :Wink:  

----------

## kernelsensei

Merci pour ce howto  :Wink: 

Déplacé vers le forum documentation !

----------

